# Help identifying these weeds



## fcortes626 (Jun 10, 2021)

My lawn is St.Agustine and I'm located in Southern California. I have mostly grassy weeds. I was able to identify clover and dandelion but i am unsure what these other weeds are. Some of it blends in with the st. Agustine from far away but once you get closer you can tell it is different. Others grow faster and taller that the st Augustine and sometimes even a different color. I have bought Celsius and certainty but have not applied it yet. I have applied pre emergent ferti-lome with gallery and prodiamine about 2 weeks ago. If anyone can help I'd these weeds and know if Celsius and certainty will take care of most if not all of them and when should I apply? Thank you!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I have heard that when the blade folds like in the first couple pictures, it is poa. Also, you definitely have some clover.


----------



## fcortes626 (Jun 10, 2021)

Grizzly Adam said:


> I have heard that when the blade folds like in the first couple pictures, it is poa. Also, you definitely have some clover.


Google image of post matches more like pic #13 and #17. The ones on the first pics are stiff and grow faster than the rest of the grass. I have also noticed that wee I'd only growing near and around the tree.


----------

